# Xorg - no screens found

## Stierlitz

Всем привет,

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
```

В make.conf 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"
```

Xorg -configure пишет ошибку и не находит устройства, поэтому в ручную создал xorg.conf, если указать драйвер vesa - графика запускается с маленьким разрешением, и больше выставить нельзя. Если указать драйвер intel - графика не запускается:

```
[ 16061.249] Loading extension GLX

[ 16061.249] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[ 16061.249] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[ 16061.249] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 16061.249]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.21.15

[ 16061.249]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[ 16061.249]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[ 16061.249] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

        i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

        915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

        Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

        GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,

        HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,

        HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,

        HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,

        HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200

[ 16061.250] (--) using VT number 8

[ 16061.289] (EE) No devices detected.

[ 16061.289] (EE)

Fatal server error:

[ 16061.289] (EE) no screens found(EE)

[ 16061.289] (EE)

```

----------

## Pinkbyte

Покажите lspci -k

----------

## TigerJr

emerge -av xf86-video-intel стоит?

----------

